# Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon 2005



## Saarschleife (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,

wir veranstalten in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal ein Bike-Marathon rund um unsere schöne Saarschleife zwischen Mettlach und Dreisbach. Mehr dazu unter: www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Außerdem gibts jeden Samstag am Restaurant Fährhaus an der Saarschleife bei Dreisbach um 13.30 Uhr einen Bike-Treff zu dem jeder herzlich eingeladen ist.

Grüße euer Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon Team


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2005)

Nabend,

hab ich mal in meinem Kalender vermerkt...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2005)

Moin,

also ich habe mich bereits mit noch 2 Bekannten aus dem Lokalen Forum Aachen/Köln/Bonn für die Langstrecke angemeldet. Hoffentlich kommen noch viele dazu denn 1. wäre es sehr schade für die Veranstalter und 2. habe ich keine Lust auf einen Marathon mit 10 Teilnehmern.
Also: Haut rein...anmelden...husch husch !...  

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen,
ich habe mich mal auf der Homepage vom Saarschleifen Marathon umgeschaut. Der Termin ist notiert und ich denke das wir mit ein paar Leuten aus unserem Team dabei sind.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (12. Februar 2005)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Bikerinnen und Biker,
> 
> wir veranstalten in diesem Jahr zum ersten Mal ein Bike-Marathon rund um unsere schöne Saarschleife zwischen Mettlach und Dreisbach. Mehr dazu unter: www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de
> 
> Grüße euer Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon Team



Hi, das ist ja ein Superidee; freu .
Aber könntet ihr noch die Strecke etwas genauer beschreiben (Karte?)
Paddy Bachlauf =  Welles ?
Kuhnis Sprunghügel =    ?
Christinas Waschbrett=   ?
Saarüberquerung am Schluß = Besseringen ?

Gruß 
Oetzi, Leistungsklasse 5  ;-))


----------



## Saarschleife (14. Februar 2005)

Hallo Biker,

aus Gründen des Naturschutzes können wir unsere Strecke noch nicht genauer bekannt geben. Allerdings wird es am 26 Februar eine erste Streckenbesichtigung geben. Zu dieser sind natürlich alle Biker herzlich eingeladen. 

Euer Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon OrgaTeam


----------



## Einheimischer (14. Februar 2005)

Echt super Terminwahl 
Am gleichen Tag findet ein paar Kilometer weiter in Metz ein 24h MTB Event statt. Ich weiss, dass die Termine in der Saison ziemlich eng gesät sind, aber warum man unbedingt in Konkurenz mit einer  alteingesessenen Großveranstaltung in unmittelbarer Nachbarschaft treten muss ist mir unbegreiflich 

Schade wäre gerne mitgefahren 

Entäuschte Grüße.


----------



## Saarschleife (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo Einheimischer,

wie du schon selber sagst ist der Rennkalender sehr eng und Überschneidungen lassen sich kaum vermeiden. Zusätzlich gibt es bei uns in der Gegend eine Vielzahl von Interessengruppen( Nabu, Privatwaldbesitzer usw.) deren Meinungen wir in die Terminplanung mit einbeziehen müssen. Auserdem sind  in den Wochen vor und nach dem 22. Mai in der Region Eifel/Saar/Mosel eine Vielzahl von Rennen und die Macher dieser Rennen zählen zu unseren Freunden und haben uns bei der Organisation viel geholfen. Aus diesen Gründen kam leider kein anderer Termin in Frage.  Aber für die Zukunft werden wir näturlich versuchen vorallem regionale Überschneidungen zu vermeiden. In diesem speziellen Fall war uns leider der französiche Kalender nicht bekannt. Wir haben in erster Linie versucht Rücksicht auf deutsche Veranstaltungen zu nehmen wie z.B. Eifel-Mosel-Cup, Erbeskopfmarathon, Bank1Saar MTB Marathon oder den MTB-Cup Saar und nicht zu vergessen SaarPedal.
Also bitte nicht enttäuscht sein, man kann es leider nicht allen Recht machen.
Dennoch viel Erfolg und viel Spaß bei deiner Veranstaltung in Metz. Du bist uns außerdem jederzeit Samstags in unserem Biketreff am Fährhaus Saarschleife um 13.30 willkommen.

Grüße und frohes biken im Schnee

Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon Orga-Team


----------



## bergwerkfee (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo, die Weiskirchener und Losheimer Radsportgang kommt am Samstag mal vorbei, allerdings fahren wir erst um 1300 los, so dass wir gegen 1350 aus Richtung Vogelfelsen runterschießen. Vielleicht kommt Ihr uns ja entgegen. Ansonsten viel Spass.


----------



## Saarschleife (22. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

ist kein Problem. Wir fahren gegen 13.30Uhr am Fährhaus Saarschleife los und werden gegen 14.00Uhr in Mettlach auf dem Marktplatz sein. Vielleicht können wir uns ja da treffen und können dann ab da gemeinsam die Srecke abfahren. 

Grüße

Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon Orga-Team


----------



## Saarschleife (24. Februar 2005)

Hallo Biker,

die Streckenbesichtigung müssen wir leider verschieben. In Orscholz liegen 30cm Schnee. Die Strecke ist nur sehr schwer befahrbar. Haben heute eine Proberunde getreht und mussten viele Teile der Strecke schieben. Wir werden am Samstag trotzdem eine Runde trehen. Alle die Lust haben eine Runde im Schnee zufahren sind natürlich herzlich eingeladen. Treffen wie immer am Fährhaus an der Saarschleife. Weitere Infos findet Ihr auf der Homepage.

Gruß 

Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon Orga Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saarschleife (10. März 2005)

Hallo Biker,

die neuen Streckenbeschreibungen sowie Höhenprofile sind jetzt online. Schaut einfach mal vorbei.
Viel Spaß.

Gruß

Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon Orga Team


----------



## Dieselwiesel (12. März 2005)

Moin!
Habe ausgiebig in der hübschen Homepage gestöbert aber konnte leider den Preis der Anmeldegebühr nicht finden......
Bin ich blinder als ich es dachte oder steht der Preis noch nicht fest???


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2005)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:
			
		

> ...oder steht der Preis noch nicht fest???


Würde mich wundern denn ich hab schon bezahlt...
ein bischen Sorgen machen mir die Teilnehmerzahlen; hoffentlich wird das noch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (13. März 2005)

Achja...hier gehts zum Startgeld...


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (22. März 2005)

Bin letzten Samstag mal dié Strecke mit abgefahren.  Kann man nur empfehlen, die Strecke macht richtig Spaß.
Zitat auf der HP: "Die körperlichen und technischen Anforderungen auf unserer herrlichen Panoramarunde sind nicht zu unterschätzen ". Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gruß 
Oetzi, Leistungsklasse 5 ;-))


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2005)

Was mich momentan ein bischen ins grübeln bringt ist die Starterliste, die nicht so richtig wachsen will. Wenn sich das nicht bald ändert sehe ich schwarz...Machen die Jungs keine ordentliche Werbung ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jon348 (23. März 2005)

Immer mit der Ruhe....da werden sich noch genug anmelden....zum Beispiel für Kirchzarten haben auch noch nicht viele gemeldet. Das wird schon noch


----------



## Saarschleife (24. März 2005)

Hallo Oetzi,

freut mich das dir die Strecke gefallen hat. Wie schon gesagt: Am Samstag fahren wir die Halbmarathon Strecke ab. Wenn du Lust hast komm einfach vorbei. Gillt natürlich auch für alle anderen.

Grüße

Saarschleifen-bike-Marathon


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (24. März 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich momentan ein bischen ins grübeln bringt ist die Starterliste, die nicht so richtig wachsen will. Wenn sich das nicht bald ändert sehe ich schwarz...Machen die Jungs keine ordentliche Werbung ?
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph


Wird schon noch. Eine große Werbeveranstaltung steht noch an: 1 Woche vorher ist das SAARPEDAL - Fest, da kommen immer so um die 25.000 Biker und Inliner bei schönem Wetter. Da werden sich per Plakete und Wurfzettel doch 1112 Marathonisti werben lassen ;-))

Gruß Oetzi


----------



## rpo35 (24. März 2005)

MTB-Oetzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wird schon noch. Eine große Werbeveranstaltung steht noch an: 1 Woche vorher ist das SAARPEDAL - Fest, da kommen immer so um die 25.000 Biker und Inliner bei schönem Wetter. Da werden sich per Plakete und Wurfzettel doch 1112 Marathonisti werben lassen ;-))
> 
> Gruß Oetzi


Eure Worte in Gottes Ohr...


----------



## Saarschleife (18. April 2005)

Hallo Biker,
auf mehrfachen Wunsch bieten wir euch am kommenden Samstag den 23. April eine weitere Besichtigung der Kurzstrecke an. Wir treffen uns wie gewohnt am Restaurant Fährhaus an der Saarschleife um 13.30 Uhr. Die Besichtigung ist keine Rennveranstaltung!!!  

Euer Orga-Team


----------



## rpo35 (20. April 2005)

Nabend,

die Aktivitäten bzgl. Streckenbesichtigung sind ja sehr lobenswert; helfen Bikern, die weit weg wohnen aber nciht besonders weiter.
Es wäre der Fairnis halber sehr schön, wenn auch "wir" etwas mehr über die Streckencharacteristik erfahren könnten. Die Länge und die Höhenmeter sind's ja nicht alleine...
Wie hoch ist der Trailanteil, techn. anspruchsvoll ja/nein usw...extrem steile Passagen rauf wie runter (kann man im Profil nicht so deutlich sehen)...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Saarschleife (20. April 2005)

Hallo Biker,
am Sa. 30. April werden wir auch nochmal die Halbmarathonrunde unter die Stollen nehmen. Treffen ist wie immer um 13.30Uhr am Restaurant Fährhaus an der Saarschleife. 
Weitere Infos unter: www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Grüße

Euer Orga-Team


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Mai 2005)

Die Streckenbesichtigung war wirklich super, vielen Dank an das Orgateam!!!
Echt schöne Strecke habt ihr da zusammengestellt, ich bin mir sicher eure Veranstaltung wird ein voller Erfolg.
Ein paar Bilder von der Tour gestern findet ihr auf meiner Seite: www.einheimischer.de.vu

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (2. Mai 2005)

kann dem einheimischen nur zustimmen !   
schöne strecke, nette vorab-führung. ich freu mich schon auf den marathon


----------



## Vars.Molta (19. Mai 2005)

Na Klaus, wie wird´s Wetter ?
cu.vars.molta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2005)

Moin,

hier bei uns (Nordeifel) ist's eigentlich ok. Zwar etwas wolkig, aber warm.
Mit ner leichten kleinen Schauer hier und da kann ich ja leben; aber Gewitter......Wetter.com sagt, dass es jetzt schon regnet bei Euch; stimmt das ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Vars.Molta (21. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> hier bei uns (Nordeifel) ist's eigentlich ok. Zwar etwas wolkig, aber warm.
> Mit ner leichten kleinen Schauer hier und da kann ich ja leben; aber Gewitter......Wetter.com sagt, dass es jetzt schon regnet bei Euch; stimmt das ?
> ...



Stimmt. Heute nacht hat´s ein schweres Gewitter gegeben, und heute regnet es schon seit 2 Stunden. :-(. 
---> der schnelle Trail talabwärts wird wohl ganz schön rutschig werden ..

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2005)

Vars.Molta schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt. Heute nacht hat´s ein schweres Gewitter gegeben, und heute regnet es schon seit 2 Stunden. :-(.
> ---> der schnelle Trail talabwärts wird wohl ganz schön rutschig werden ..
> 
> gruss.the.vars.molta


Das kann ja heiter werden...die Welt ist sooo ungerecht......zur Strafe werde ich mein Bike nicht ordentlich putzen; nur das Nötigste (Antrieb und so...) !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## leeqwar (21. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kann ja heiter werden...die Welt ist sooo ungerecht......zur Strafe werde ich mein Bike nicht ordentlich putzen; nur das Nötigste (Antrieb und so...) !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



fast bei jedem xc-rennen in der eifel ist es nass, wenn wir aus dem saarland anreisen. warum soll es umgekehrt anders sein ?   

aber ich denke wir werden morgen unseren spass haben !    die strecke wird glaub ich nicht so extrem schlammig und ausserdem sind für morgen nur zeitweise schauer gemeldet, dazwischen sonnige abschnitte


----------



## rpo35 (21. Mai 2005)

Na ich komm aber extra zu euch, weil es hier immer regnet......egal, da müssen wir durch ! So, bis morgen dann.
Wenn ihr nen Biker in schwarz-orangem Flammentrikot seht, nehmt Rücksicht ! Es könnte ein älterer Herr aus der Nordeifel sein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Mai 2005)

Eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung ein riesiges Lob an alle die dafür gesorgt haben das alles so gut funktioniert hat.
An alle die nicht dabei waren Ihr habt eine super geile Strecke verpaßt.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## rpo35 (23. Mai 2005)

Fungrisu schrieb:
			
		

> Eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung ein riesiges Lob an alle die dafür gesorgt haben das alles so gut funktioniert hat.
> An alle die nicht dabei waren Ihr habt eine super geile Strecke verpaßt.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


Ja, die Strecke war 1. Sahne...bis auf die Stelle, an der ich über den Lenker ging... ...eigene Blödheit; hab 'ne Wurzel übersehen... 

Übrigens: Nette Seite habt ihr; ich muß auch demnächst nochmal im SG fahren !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Fungrisu (23. Mai 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, die Strecke war 1. Sahne...bis auf die Stelle, an der ich über den Lenker ging... ...eigene Blödheit; hab 'ne Wurzel übersehen...
> 
> Übrigens: Nette Seite habt ihr; ich muß auch demnächst nochmal im SG fahren !
> 
> ...



Hallo Ralph,
ich habe dich nach dem Rennen noch gesehen. Wir kennen uns zwar nicht aber Du bist an uns vorbei gegangen mit Deinem Flammentrikot.
Lass dich mal sehen im SG.
Du weißt ja wo wir uns treffen. Steht auf unserer HP.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Saarschleife (5. Januar 2006)

Hallo Biker,


der 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon findet am 07. Mai 2006 wieder in Orscholz am Cloef-Atrium statt.

Die Online-Anmeldung ist ab sofort wieder verfügbar. Alle Informationen zum Marathon findet Ihr unter www.saarschleifen-bike-marathon.de

Wir freuen uns auf Eure Teilnahme und wünschen Euch einen schönen und unfallfreien Winter.



Viel Spaß bei der Vorbereitung.



Euer Orgateam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (9. Januar 2006)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Biker,
> 
> 
> der 2. Saarschleifen-Bike-Marathon findet am 07. Mai 2006 wieder in Orscholz am Cloef-Atrium statt.
> ...



ich gehöre nicht zum orgateam, aber zu den startern 2005 und kann den marathon und das drumrum nur wärmstens empfehlen... vom hobby bis profi...

joe


----------



## Saarschleife (26. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute,

wie im letzten Jahr bieten wir auch in diesem Jahr geführte Streckenbesichtigungen an.
Folgende Termine haben wir hierfür ins Auge gefasst:

Besichtigung kleine Schleife: Samstag 1. April
Besichtigung mittlere Schleife: Samstag 15. April

(Wir starten jeweils um 13.00 Uhr in Orscholz am Cloef-Atrium)

Grüße

Orga-Team


----------



## Vars.Molta (27. Februar 2006)

Saarschleife schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wie im letzten Jahr bieten wir auch in diesem Jahr geführte Streckenbesichtigungen an.
> Folgende Termine haben wir hierfür ins Auge gefasst:
> ...



supa strecke !  
sehr zu empfehlen

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------

